# Tutoring Jobs Offer for Foreign Native Speakers



## Tutorfornong (Oct 29, 2019)

รหัสงาน A347: Eng Conversation in Workplace (Foreigner Only)
Gender/Age: Female Working Age
Location: House near BTS Bangwa Station
Date and Time: Saturday / Sunday
Rates: 800 Baht Per 2 Hour
Number of times per week: 1-2 Weekly: 800-1600
Remarks: Pre-Test Post Test is essential
Fees: 1800 Baht Reduce to 1600 Baht
Please Contact Line: @tutorfornong

รหัสงาน A380: Eng Conversation in Workplace (Foreigner Only) Course 20 Hours
Gender/Age: Female And MaleWorking Age
Location: Online
Date and Time: Saturday / Sunday
Rates: 900 Baht Per 2 Hour
Number of times per week: 1-2 Weekly: 800-1600
Remarks: Pre-Test Post Test is essential
Fees: 1500 Baht
Please Contact Line: @tutorfornong


----------



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

My wife is a English teacher but reside in Nigeria right now can she chat you up on this vacant


----------

